# Macosx.com Webmail down?



## symphonix (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi all, I'm getting a database connection error when I go to webmail.macosx.com, and have been for a couple of days. Has the webmail address changed, or is something wrong with the webmail service?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 4, 2008)

I have alerted Scott. I'll give another shout to him.


----------



## Geoscience (Dec 4, 2008)

It's been like this since Monday.....


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll keep on trying to get him.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 5, 2008)

It should work now.


----------



## Geoscience (Dec 5, 2008)

It does!  Thanks a bunch.

-Matt


----------

